# can additives in foods be stressing our bowels?



## Alexia_7 (Aug 22, 2003)

i was just thinking that additives that u find in processed foods and a lot of junk can't possible help the situation because they're filled with lots of chemicals that upset the tummy, maybe an additive free diet would help?


----------



## anonymoose (Jul 20, 2003)

yes i think its possible. in america all of our food is polluted. our veggies are full of pesticides, our meat is pumped full of hormones and haarmful antibiotics, theres flouride in our water(a deadly poison), and soy is in 60% of all foods on the shelf. we are living under a very very very corrupt government, so its is hard to find research on the effects of these things that wasnt funded by either the corporations or the government. so, 2 days ago i started on Dr. Mercola's advanced nutrition program.(http://www.mercola.com/nutritionplan/index.htm). the advanced one is the most drastic, but hopefully it will erase all symptoms. we'll see, and ill keep the board updated if i have relief.


----------

